# Thinking about getting a used 2nd gen iphone



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

I've owned iphones before but due to some circumstances I've downgraded from an iphone4 to a regular $20 phone from at&t. Now I'm in the market for a cheap 2nd gen iphone. I just really want it for the easy of texting because of the touch screen. I miss it! I could care less about the crappy camera, lack of memory and speed compared to the iphone4.

Am I just insane? Should I just get a cheap blackjack 2 instead? both are under $50 on craigslist.

jay.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the older models.... I just gave our two old 3rd Gen iPhones to our nieces so they could use them as iPods and use apps. They were thrilled.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmm, I'd probably go with an older iPhone given the choice, but I think the slowness would be really frustrating. Does a blackjack have a full keyboard?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Would you be getting a data plan with either choice?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Text-me-its-not-true-iPhone-3GS-costs-49-bucks/1294331715

Had you seen the news that AT&T is selling the 3Gs for $49? As I understand it this is from AT&T only, not from Apple. I asssume a contract is required, but they have a very cheap data contract for limited data (200 megabytes per month or something) for $15 or so. To get new, warranty, and a 3Gs, and just avoid dealing with a stranger, that would sure be attractive to me.....


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Based on my experience with the 2 gen, I would go with the 3gs for $49.  I kept my 2 gen up until last February when my husband cracked the digitizer.  I would have slugged along with it until the 4 was released if not for that.  BUT when I say SLUG, I truly mean slugging along.  We had two 2 gens and both of them (as well as my brother in laws) started to slow down in processing.. kind of like when your computer processor starts looping around over and over not quite doing what its suppose to do. (you know like when you open task manager and it says your cpu is maxed out even though you only have one program open, lol)  Every thing just kept getting slower on it, and some things just didn't quite open or function correctly there at the end.  And it would crash to the home screen too many times a day to count.  There were times I would just give up on even trying to text because it was frustrating.  Anyway, I would just warn against it as I don't think you will be happy.  I'd go for the newer model that's able to run the newer software updates, not to mention more of the apps available.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ditto on the 3GS option--now that they're down to $49, they're an absolute steal.  We went from first gen phones to iPhone 4, and the difference is ridiculous.  At least the 3GS has better speed than the early models do.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I moved up from an iPhone (2nd gen.) to a 3GS, and now a 4, giving my husband my 3GS. I still have my 2nd gen. iPhone that has a lot of apps on it, as well as all of my music. I often put my 2nd gen. iPhone in a speaker/dock and listen to Pandora or OOTunes. Of course, I don't still have amdata plan on that phone, but I am getting a lot of use out of it.

In your case, I would recommend going with the 3GS, as others have advised.


----------

